# Working With Esperanza?



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm intrigued with working with O. Pumilio Esperanza, but am not sure if its "ok" to select the pairs to bred for particular phenotype traits. For example some look sorta like Escudo with the red back and blue flanks, some are all blue, I have some that are bronze colored, and some that are purple. I also noticed that some have white bellies while some have bellies that are calico colored with blues and reds. 

I think the variability would be interesting to work with. As long as I'm not "line breeding" by looping the breeding of offspring back with the parents to get certain traits I assume its ok to breed the phenotpyes that I like together, right?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Technically, as far as I understand it, its not line breeding unless you continue to selectively breed generation after generation of that same characteristic to isolate a certain trait. (IE. you selectively choose this pair, then cherry pick their offspring & breed those, then cherry pick their offspring ... etc ... ).

If I'm wrong, somebody pls correct me, but I'd say you're fine.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I think it is best to keep a big group (if you can) and whatever comes out is whatever comes out. Most of the time, you will get the typical red/blue similar to escudo.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

I concur with Robert, and it's a lot more fun watching the males 'wrestle' each morning for the higher parts of the vivariums. Just be sure to have a large enough viv to support a stress-free group of pumilio. We keep 4-5 in a custom made 18 x 18 x 24.

We also keep pairs in a 20 vert.. Just much more fun in a small group  
Either way, best of luck with your Esperanza 

Peter Keane 
JungleWorld


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Mine are mixed together, but one group is clearly more blue only...and surprise, the offspring are red/ redbrown/ purple...no blue. LOL


----------



## jsilva (Nov 2, 2014)

so I can keep my 2 pairs togehter? I also have 3 offsprings, can I keep all this guys in one tank?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

2 pairs in an 18x24? That's remarkable...or at least it seems to be. What is involved in running doubles?

I have 1 pumilio pair in a 12 x 18. The female definitely defends the tadpole rearing and feeding area but they have been doing well. The tank lacks microfauna for froglet success but this is a non issue as I pull them at the frog with a tail stage by removing the rearing site


----------



## zonz540 (Feb 8, 2012)

I keep my 1.2.2 as a group. I've seen no aggression. Mine range from sapphire blue to deep red and a bit of green and purple in between. Like Bastimentos, they seem to be a naturally variable pum. Parents can throw several different colors of offspring.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Has anyone noticed certain locales are easier to run in groups? I recall a anecdotal report that can be found on here of a certain population that was so aggressive they were fighting in collection bags. 

I think it is difficult to quantify what locale is the most variable in pattern/color. To truly do this you would have to understand the different genetics behind different pumilio patterns.

That being said I really think Cristobal Island pumilio are one of the most variable types-and unless populations like the Salt creek locale on Bastimentos have been overlooked it seems to be a fairly continuous one. Photo series of captured animals show gold, greenish, orange, and red backgrounds, with various degrees of the "blue jeans" trait. Add in a variety of patterns including no spots to very heavily spotted or even scribbled.


----------

